# Onkyo tx-sr706 not decoding properly



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

I noticed that my Onkyo does not properly decode movie sound track and always use the last setting used. Like tonight i was watching a blu-ray movie with master audio sound track but the onkyo was locked on thx cinema . Same thing last weekend it did not decoded the sound track and defaulted to thx cinema.

How can i resolve this 

Alain


----------



## putox1051 (Nov 20, 2009)

From page 85 of your owners' manual:



Advanced Setup—Continued
You can assign a default listening mode to each input
source that will be selected automatically when you
select each input source. For example, you can set the
default listening mode to be used with Dolby Digital
input signals. You can select other listening modes during
playback, but the mode specified here will be
resumed once the AV receiver/AV amplifier has been set
to Standby.
Assigning Listening Modes to Input
Sources
1
Remote
controller
Press the [RECEIVER] button followed
by the [SETUP] button.
The main menu appears onscreen.
If the main menu doesn’t appear, make
sure the appropriate external input is
selected on your TV.
2 Use the Up and Down [&#56256;&#56402;]/[&#56256;&#56408;] buttons
to select “5. Listening Mode
Preset”, and then press [ENTER].
The “Listening Mode Preset” menu
appears.
3 Use the Up and Down [&#56256;&#56402;]/[&#56256;&#56408;] buttons
to select the input source
that you want to set, and then
press [ENTER].
The signal format selection menu
appears.
On the TX-SR706, for TUNER input
selector only “Analog” will be available.
5. Listening Mode Preset
1. DVD
2. VCR/DVR
3. CBL/SAT
4. GAME/TV
5. AUX
6. TAPE
7. TUNER
8. CD
9. PHONO
5–1. Listening Mode Preset
DVD
Analog / PCM
Dolby Digital
DTS
D.F. 2ch
D.F. Mono
Last Valid
Last Valid
Last Valid
Last Valid
Last Valid
4 Use the Up and Down [&#56256;&#56402;]/[&#56256;&#56408;] buttons
to select the signal format
that you want to set, and then use
the Left and Right [&#56256;&#56390;]/[&#56256;&#56403;] buttons
to select a listening mode.
Only listening modes that can be used
with each input signal format can be
selected (see page 63).
The Last Valid option means that the
listening mode selected last will be
used.
Analog / PCM: With this setting, you
can specify the listening mode to be
used when an analog (CD, TV, LD,
VHS, MD, turntable, radio, cassette,
cable, satellite, etc.) or PCM digital
(CD, DVD, etc.) audio signal is played.
Dolby Digital: With this setting, you
can specify the listening mode to be
used when a Dolby Digital or Dolby
Digital Plus format digital audio signal
is played (DVD, etc.).
DTS: With this setting, you can specify
the listening mode to be used when a
DTS or DTS-HD High Resolution format
digital audio signal is played
(DVD, LD, CD, etc.).
D.F. 2ch: With this setting, you can
specify the listening mode to be used
when a 2-channel (2/0) digital audio
signal (Dolby Digital, DTS) is played
(DVD, etc.).
D.F. Mono: With this setting, you can
specify the listening mode to be used
when a mono digital audio signal is
played (DVD, etc.).
Multich PCM: Specifies the default
listening mode for multichannel PCM
sources input via a HDMI IN, such as
DVD-Audio.
192k/176.4k: Specifies the default listening
mode for high resolution
176.4 kHz and 192 kHz digital audio
sources such as DVD-Audio.
Dolby TrueHD: Specifies the default
listening mode for Dolby TrueHD
sources, such as Blu-ray or HD DVD
(input via HDMI).
DTS-HD Master Audio: Specifies the
default listening mode for DTS-HD
Master Audio sources, such as Blu-ray
or HD DVD (input via HDMI).
DSD: Specifies the default listening
mode for DSD multichannel sources,
such as SACD.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

putox1051 said:


> From page 85 of your owners' manual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did all that when i setup my onkyo but looks like there is something i did not do right either on the onkyo or the blu-ray player


----------

